# Paris-Roubaix?



## Marc (Apr 13, 2006)

Where was Team Discovery for this race?

Just Roger Hammond and Matthew White in the finishing 115?  What's the deal?


Where was Hincapie?  Anyone know anything about this?

I think this one is televised this Sunday on OLN.  I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## marcski (Apr 13, 2006)

Hincapie fell during the race, broke a bone between his collar bone and his shoulder.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 13, 2006)

Two Discovery riders were disqualified (one of them finished 2nd) for riding around a closed railroad crossing and George fell twice resulting in breaking the stearing stem (possibly a bogus Bontrager part) eventually knocking him out of the race injured.  The team stated he will be ready to race again in June ready to compete in the tour.


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2006)

Well suck me sideways....


----------



## marcski (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's a link to an article:

http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/paris-roubaix/2006/sport_sto865869.shtml


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 14, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Where was Team Discovery for this race?
> 
> Just Roger Hammond and Matthew White in the finishing 115? What's the deal?
> 
> ...


 
Dude, not to pick on you, but how could you start this thread (demonstrating a knowledge of, and interest in, this most _classic_ of Spring Classics) and not know about the controversial DQs at the grade crossing and Hincapie's major mechanical?  Something just doesn't compute.  

Go here and start watchin'.:beer:


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Dude, not to pick on you, but how could you start this thread (demonstrating a knowledge of, and interest in, this most _classic_ of Spring Classics) and not know about the controversial DQs at the grade crossing and Hincapie's major mechanical?  Something just doesn't compute.
> 
> Go here and start watchin'.:beer:



Don't worry about picking on me.  The explanation is I am an on/off follower of pro cycling, but usually get to caught up in my own cycling to be on the ball all the time.

I looked at the results on the UCI website and figured this would be easier to find information than looking it up myself.  Plus it would start a discussion.


Besides, I've got the TV watching thing covered, when I'm around to watch it- you must have missed this thread started by me- http://forums.alpinezone.com/7902-cyclism-sundays-oln.html


----------

